# Apple crumble pie



## nubcake (Nov 6, 2008)

hi there,

i'm wondering what types of apple should be use for apple crumble pie, besides grannysmiths apples.
i used fuji apples and my pie filling came out watery!

thank you
xoxo.


----------



## Constance (Nov 6, 2008)

Jonathon apples are good for pies...that's what grandma always used.


----------



## miniman (Nov 6, 2008)

There shouldn't be a lot of difference, other than flavour. You may find it better going for a cooking style apple like a Bramley - the filling will then develop a smooth texture. With eating apples, the apple pieces keep their shape..

Are you adding water as part of the recipe- it may be that you have a added a little too much - the apples will let out a fair amount of juice anyway, adding water will make teh dish more runny.


----------

